# Blakkstone Hexx Halloween Bash at the KRAVE Airdrie



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Blakkstone Hexx will be at the KRAVE in Airdrie this Friday night for what will surely be one hell of a great time.
Hope to see you there.



[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4WqEQLyZqY&list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you repost your link, it doesn't seem to work?
Ive heard your band before, you guys do a good job with the genre!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hi Diablo. Thanx for heads up and kind words.

[video=youtube;V4WqEQLyZqY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4WqEQLyZqY[/video]


----------

